# Help me get started! (Myrtle Beach Area)



## LumberWolf (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi, I live in Myrtle Beach and want to get more involved in Fishing. I will probably be mostly fishing inland salt water (creeks, inlets) and the surf. I need help to understand what types of fish I can catch and what types of tackle to use. So far, I understand that Red Drum, Spanish Mackerel, Flounder, and whiting are most popular. I am really lot when it comes to reel type, rod length, types of bait (real or artificial). If anyone can get me started, I would appreciate it. I need to buy a rod/reel combo this week. Please help! 

Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

here's a what i would suggest for a good all around setup. A penn captiva cv5000 loaded with 12 pound test mono, i like stren but you can get whatever. Put it on a 6 and a half foot medium action rod rated for up to 1/2 oz and around 8-15 pound line. THat outfit will catch anything in the waterways and creeks. Then get some two hook bottom rigs from a tackle shop or wally world, some 2,3, and 4 oz pyramid sinkers, and some #2 bronze long shank hooks. Bait up with some fresh shrimp cut into pieces, or some fishbites bloodworms, and you'll catch about anything. If you want to target spanish, walk out on a pier with a gotcha plug in either red head/white body or chartreuse head/white body. Tie directly to your line and throw as far as you can, then retrieve as fast as you can while giving sharp jerks of the rod tip. For flounder buy some 1oz egg sinkers, a spool of twenty pound line, some 30lb test swivels and some #4 Eagle Claw L42 hooks. Slide the egg sinker on your running line, then tie on the swivel. To the other end of the swivel tie about 12-18inches of 20 pound line. then tie on the hook. Bait with a live minnow and toss it around docks, bridge/pier pilings, and where creeks come into other creeks/waterways. when he hits wait for about 30 seconds then set the hook and get him to a net. 

For surf fishing i'd start out with a wal mar special down there, the odds of you hooking something too big are slim, and just fish with the two hook bottom rig and enough weight to hold bottom, should be about 4 oz.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

If you want to get started right,then stay out of Wally World.

Head to Perry's Bait & Tackle in Murrell's Inlet,Low Country Bait & Tackle on Hwy 544 in Socastee(the road across from Ocean lakes Campground),Garden City Bait & Tackle on Hwy 17 in Garden City,or City Bait & Tackle in Myrtle Beach(all are in the phone book)

Introduce yourself and tell them your situation.All these folks will fix you up with the right equipment for the species and will also give you some good advice on where a shorebound angler can go.You will pay a little more but nobody in Wally World will have the info you need.It's worth the few extra dollars.And it will pay dividends in the future.

An excellent starter set up for down there would be a Daiwa BG-15 loaded with 12-15# test on a Tica 9' spinning rod or even on a Shakespeare 7' MH or H, Ugly stick.The Tica will handle up to 3 oz and that's all you'll need 95 % of the time around the Grandstand.But,like I said,make a personal visit to those tackle shops.They're all listed in your phone book.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

i just got back from MB and nows the time for some whiting, they just started to go off good. 

flathead gave a good list of places, i just found one called tackle depo just north of 544 about a mile on the west side. the guys pretty funny, but he's a good guy and will treat you right. he gave me a bunch of leader material because he did not have what i wanted!

have fun,
jerry


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Actually, to target Spanish Mackeral you will need to visit Walmart. After you realize that your Got-cha plug is catching way less Spanish than that gold and silver Mackeral Rig the little old lady is using next you, you'll make a bee line to the fishing dept. She'll be limited out long before you will. Plugs do catch bigger Spanish, but for the most part, a Mackeral Rig catches way more around here when jigged beside the pier because they imitate the silver sides that hang around in the shade. On North Carolina piers, use a Got-cha, but in the Myrtle Beach area a Mackeral Rig is the only way to consistently catch Spanish.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

You can tie 6-10 #2 or #4 gold hooks on dropper loops,spaced 4-6" apart,with a sinker at the end of the line and catch tons of spanish jigging this rig between the pilings.You can also add pieces of red/white drinking straws to the loop/shank and catch'em.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Go with a spincast outfit before you go with conventional. It will take some time to learn how to use a conventional reel and you may want to do that after you decided that you enjoy fishing. Picking out a bird's nest is no fun way to spend your first day fishing.

Another thing, make sure the spinning reel hangs below the rod. Don't be that guy that has the reel on the top of the rod and is reeling it in.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

johnnyleo11 said:


> Another thing, make sure the spinning reel hangs below the rod. Don't be that guy that has the reel on the top of the rod and is reeling it in.


Now that's funny right there.......  

I don't know why, but seeing an idiot with a spinner upside down, cranking feverishly toward himself just sets me off.... :--| :--|

Thanks, Johnny, I needed that laugh!!!!


Welcome aboard the board, L-Wolf, lot's of good info here...enjoy.


----------



## LumberWolf (Jun 28, 2005)

johnnyleo11 said:


> Go with a spincast outfit before you go with conventional. It will take some time to learn how to use a conventional reel and you may want to do that after you decided that you enjoy fishing. Picking out a bird's nest is no fun way to spend your first day fishing.
> 
> Another thing, make sure the spinning reel hangs below the rod. Don't be that guy that has the reel on the top of the rod and is reeling it in.


Thanks for the info.....  LOL

I not a fishing newbie, just new to South Carolina and fishing from shore/surf.....

I grew up fishing lakes in Connecticut and off-shore Texas. 

I found a rig at wal-mart to get me started... Its a Zebco combo with a spinner...its set up for "inland saltwater" I think this will do fine until I get more involved. And, I am going to be promoted soon and will have to move away from the beach, so I dont want to drop too much money on saltwater stuff when I may get moved well inland. I hope I get to stay close to the coast though....we'll see I guess.

The biggest thing now is finding time after I work 60+ hours a week and then convincing the wife that its ok to go fishing.  

All jokes aside though, I extremely appreciate all the help you guys are offering.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Oh yeah, once that Zebco burns up or breaks on you, get some quality gear after that.

I am partial to Shimano and Penn reels. Remember, quality pays you back.


----------

